# Ask a question



## Schrody (Nov 6, 2014)

For those of you who proposed Neil Gaiman for an author interview, you can ask him a question and many other authors on Goodreads (sorry guys, but who knows will you get Gaiman for the WF, and this is the unique opportunity).


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 6, 2014)

Screw that, I've got questions for Georgie Jr!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 6, 2014)

Schrody said:


> For those of you who proposed Neil Gaiman for an author interview, you can ask him a question and many other authors on Goodreads (sorry guys, but who knows will you get Gaiman for the WF, and this is the unique opportunity).




George Bush is an author ? :nightmare:


----------



## Schrody (Nov 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> George Bush is an author ? :nightmare:



I don't know :-k


----------



## Greimour (Nov 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> George Bush is an author ? :nightmare:



Didn't he write "A charge to Keep" when he was governor of Texas?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 6, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Didn't he write "A charge to Keep" when he was governor of Texas?





It's possible. Many politicians have "written" books over the years. JFK's Profiles In Courage was ghostwritten in fact


----------



## Schrody (Nov 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> It's possible. Many politicians have "written" books over the years. JFK's Profiles In Courage was ghostwritten in fact



I think most of them are. I don't know, Bush knows how to write? :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 6, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I think most of them are. I don't know, Bush knows how to write? :mrgreen:




Hey give the guy some credit. Apparently Alicia Keys can write too. :icon_joker:


----------



## Schrody (Nov 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey give the guy some credit. Apparently Alicia Keys can write too. :icon_joker:



Mind you, Alicia is more worth than Bush in my eyes


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 6, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Mind you, Alicia is more worth than Bush in my eyes




Yeah, that would hurt. :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Nov 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah, that would hurt. :lol:



What? If I liked Bush more than Alicia?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 6, 2014)

No if you got him in your eyes :lol:

BTW: I'm not a fan of Bush either, either one of them


----------



## Schrody (Nov 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> No if you got him in your eyes :lol:
> 
> BTW: I'm not a fan of Bush either, either one of them



Me neither, but sometimes you gotta choose....


----------



## Greimour (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, I have had bush in my eye before, it hurt. I've never had Alicia in my eye but guessing that would hurt too.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 7, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Well, I have had bush in my eye before, it hurt. I've never had Alicia in my eye but guessing that would hurt too.



You had a bush, eh? Some weird female/male encounters?


----------



## belthagor (Nov 7, 2014)

Lovely! A thread where we can ask you questions!

Schrody, will you marry me?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 7, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Lovely! A thread where we can ask you questions!
> 
> Schrody, will you marry me?




Shouldn't you date her first? :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Nov 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Shouldn't you date her first? :lol:



I think mustard is right, bel  I'm an old fashioned girl.

Not!

EDIT: Not asking me, but authors :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I think mustard is right, bel  I'm an old fashioned girl.
> 
> Not!
> 
> EDIT: Not asking me, but authors :mrgreen:



He could ask Neil Gaiman to marry him, I guess :lol:


You know I'm just razzing you, Bel, right ?


----------



## Schrody (Nov 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> He could ask Neil Gaiman to marry him, I guess :lol:
> 
> 
> You know I'm just razzing you, Bel, right ?



No, you're death serious :shock:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> No, you're death serious :shock:




Death serious, now that's scary


----------



## belthagor (Nov 8, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I think mustard is right, bel  I'm an old fashioned girl.
> 
> Not!
> 
> EDIT: Not asking me, but authors :mrgreen:



Time for question number 2........

How would you like to take a ride on my yacht?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 8, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Time for question number 2........
> 
> How would you like to take a ride on my yacht?




Wait in line. She's going on this one first


----------



## Schrody (Nov 9, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Time for question number 2........
> 
> How would you like to take a ride on my yacht?



Does it looks like this?


----------



## belthagor (Nov 9, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Does it looks like this?



bigger, and more friendly looking.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 9, 2014)

belthagor said:


> bigger, and more friendly looking.



Nah, I like that "aggressive" look


----------

